# Wall storage in the workshop



## condeesteso (24 Apr 2011)

Thought I'd share this with you - it's hard to get everything just right in your workshop, but this storage system is a favourite and I would do it again without hesitation. I built my new workshop about 4 years ago, and by accident around that time I was reading about a wall-hung cabinet on what I think was called French cleats (not sure).
Anyway, I had a load of old oak flooring around, machined it down to about 65 x 22mm, put a 20 degree angle on one short edge, and ran a dado right the way round the workshop, just above door and window frames (which all lined up of course!)

So I can make as many simple wall cabinets, lights etc as I like, and hang them anywhere... even have a move round if I get bored. Most of the cabinets are 12mm birch ply, left over from lining the inner walls.

The angle returns to the wall downward, and an equal / opposite strip runs along top of cabinet, with another 18mm scrap spacer at bottom to keep it vertical. In my experience, 20degrees is ample return angle, so long as forward projection isn't huge - virtually all force is down and there is no way these are coming off.

The simplicity and flexibility it gives is ace, and I just did a blackboard - like the tradition of it, but it is incredibly useful when you need to check dimensions, angles, etc from anywhere around the shop - no more messing around scribbling on the back of some tatty abrasive etc.


----------



## DIY Stew (24 Apr 2011)

Great idea hope you dont mind me 'borrowing' this for my garage/workshop


----------



## Karl (24 Apr 2011)

Nice idea - looks very versatile.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## slimshady (24 Apr 2011)

That's a great design, I'll be sorting out my workshop (No SWMBO , it is not a garage or a shed) soon and that's going to be really useful.
Obviously I need to make the cabinets as well.

Alex.


----------



## billybuntus (24 Apr 2011)

Looks excellent, could you show me a side profile of the angle?


----------



## condeesteso (24 Apr 2011)

I'll sketch it on the blackboard and take a pic of that! - back tomorrow...


----------



## kirkpoore1 (24 Apr 2011)

I used the same thing in my shop (pictures tonight). You went higher, though, which gives you more storage space, I think.

Nice mortising chisels.

For those playing at home, here's a diagram:






I think they need to be cut at 30-45 degrees. I cut mine at about 25 degrees, and some of my stuff (particularly my clamp rack) tends to pull away from the wall.

Kirk


----------



## knappers (24 Apr 2011)

It's funny you should post this - I have just built some wall storage myself from three pieces of chipboard hanging on a long French cleat. Great minds think alike.






Si


----------



## condeesteso (24 Apr 2011)

excellent, no need for drawings now! - yep, that's it. I'd go to 30 degrees then, but I'm sure not 45 as a point comes where the down force may begin to draw the wall-mounted strip off the wall, the top rail acting like a wedge. But it's all guesswork - just do what feels and looks right.
And it is a French cleat then - wonder why it's French...


----------



## dibs (25 Apr 2011)

Thanks...that's a great idea.


----------



## kirkpoore1 (25 Apr 2011)

Here's the french cleat on one of my shop walls:






This one has, from left to right, saws & blades, mortising bits & chisels, measuring & marking stuff, and wrenches. The electrical outlets do tend to get in the way, unfortunately.

Kirk


----------



## devonwoody (25 Apr 2011)

Mr.C. I would welcome you with open arms to visit my W/S and put me right. Its over 25 sq.mtrs and I still cannot find anything.


----------



## condeesteso (25 Apr 2011)

Hello Devon - here's a couple of other ideas I quite like. I'm no fan of tool-trays built into the benchtop, but I made 3 extension supports extending out back of the bench top by about 8" (just 2 x 2 screwed into underside of top). Another 12mm ply knock-up makes a loose tray for small tools I go to a lot, and behind that on the wall shelf is another with marking & measuring mainly. The loose tray is easily lifted, emptied and tipped into the bin, as it fills with shavings etc regularly.
The shelf happened because the workshop is double-skin brick to about 900mm, then 4 x 2 timber frame above, so the inner brick skin projects forward of the frame wall. This happens to be a planning trick - to avoid building regs, the max floor space is 30m sq and I am bang on that at floor level, but 900mm up, it opens another 8" all round. Doesn't sound much but it nicks another few square feet!!
For many years I worked in chaos, back of garage, tiny sheds etc, so on this one I spent quite some time trying to be organised (which is not my natural state of being )
The planes are old US Stanleys which are the first I reach for - the No3 has a Hock blade in it - they are lovely things. The Lies etc sit over to the left.

One last storage thing - getting hold of ex-office low filing cabinets. Very cheap indeed, far better made than domestic cabinets (much stronger) and normally on wheels. I used one to support my pillar drill (had to beef up the top and put tougher wheels on). I'd never dream of making drawer units for the shop when these things are ten-a -penny.

(if the benchtop looks a bit 'virgin', it's because I just re-flattened it 2 days ago - soon muck it up again).


----------



## devonwoody (25 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the tip re bench well.

See what I mean, a trip down to Devon would put me right.


----------



## knappers (25 Apr 2011)

I've got my bandsaw and pillar drill sat on ex-office low drawer units, and the drawers from a third built into my saw table. I have replaced the cam-dowel joints in the cabinets with glued dominoes, but they still made for very cheap (free) machine bases with extra storage.

Si.


----------



## condeesteso (25 Apr 2011)

there are no new tricks, just good ones ! The office drawer units are really good aren't they. A trip to Devon for me then...

Douglas


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (26 Apr 2011)

French Cleats in my workshop to-be as well, it's a great idea isn't it  I saw it on 'The Wood Whisperer' a few years ago and it's stuck with me since. I'm pretty sure (although don't quote me) that he did in fact use 45° on his. 

Cheers _Dan.


----------

